# Moving to the US



## gooner85 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi There,

I'm new to this forum so apologies in advance. I am looking to move abroad next year to LA but I do not have a job lined up. I have 5 years admin experience and over two years experience in Music royalties. I also have a BA honors in Music Management. My initial plans are to go out there for 6 months on a tourist visa and contact companies for jobs. My question is if anyone has gone through this route before and if so, what was the outcome? any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gooner85 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm new to this forum so apologies in advance. I am looking to move abroad next year to LA but I do not have a job lined up. I have 5 years admin experience and over two years experience in Music royalties. I also have a BA honors in Music Management. My initial plans are to go out there for 6 months on a tourist visa and contact companies for jobs. My question is if anyone has gone through this route before and if so, what was the outcome? any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


What makes you think you'll be issued a "6-month tourist visa"? If you're from a VWP country it's unusual to get one unless you fit in a few narrow exceptions.


----------



## gooner85 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi there,

Thanks for replying. I'm still looking into what options I can take. I did not know that they do not issue tourist visa's to people from a VWP country.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gooner85 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for replying. I'm still looking into what options I can take. I did not know that they do not issue tourist visa's to people from a VWP country.


If you qualify for the VWP, that's what you should use.

If you go and apply for a B2 stating that you need the 6 months to find work, it will likely be denied. You would then have a permanent blot on your immigration record and would expect to be closely questioned on any subsequent VWP entry.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Also make sure you read this if travelling to the US under the VWP. You now need to apply for travel authorization through ESTA. Only do this through the official site. A number of scam artists are charging people to act as a totally unnecessary "middle man" for this service.

U.S. Customs and Border Protection - Travel


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> Also make sure you read this if travelling to the US under the VWP. You now need to apply for travel authorization through ESTA. Only do this through the official site. A number of scam artists are charging people to act as a totally unnecessary "middle man" for this service.
> 
> U.S. Customs and Border Protection - Travel


And if you're serious about going over, then apply for the ESTA before 8th September, after which there is a $14 fee.

It's free now and is valid for 2 years.

Complete ESTA now to beat fees: Get two years free; new US entry charge...


----------

